

Google shares rise ~$30 since Amazon released its new Kindles - nubela
http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=GOOG

======
incision
A few things...

1) Pretty much everything is up significantly across the last 2 days on ECB
news [1].

2) Anecdotally, traders love to speculate on pretty tenuous associations. "Oh,
there's a story about X in the news? Who else makes X? I better buy some."

3) GOOG closed at a new high yesterday. There are surely plenty of traders
seeing that as confirmation of a breakout and piling in today.

Amazon's announcement is part of the move, but I'd wager it's a small one.

1:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000087239639044427370457763...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444273704577635122724449562.html?mod=googlenews_wsj)

------
Empro
Amazon's stock is also up... and by a bigger margin.
<http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=AMZN>

~~~
nubela
the question is, why did google's stocks go up? also hi fellow singaporean :)

~~~
Empro
haha I just used your link

------
denzil_correa
What is the connection?

~~~
bradddd
I doubt it's the main driving force, but the revelation that the new Kindles
are ad-supported. It could be consumers have more faith in the Nexus 7
overtaking the Kindle Fire going forward. And at the same time, excitement for
Amazon's new products.

